# Advice on a budget SSCX build



## steelguitars (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm looking to spend less than 1500 on a single speed build. I have my eye on the nature boy zona, in part because i already have a macho man and I really like the geometry. I'm having a hell of a time finding a wheelset that isn't outrageous. Any input on a budget wheelset and a good single speed drive would be greatly appreciated. 

weight isnt a huge issue so i'm willing to skimp on the wheels and spend on the frame and drive set up. 

Tell me about your builds.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

What do you consider to be outrageous? You could have a shop build up some Velocity A23 rims on Ultegra hubs and come out less than $500 for a solid set of wheels.

I'm hemming and hawing on a possible SSCX build, and I'm between the A23/Ultegra build vs buying a set of American Classic TCX wheels, which can still be found with a rim-brake option for about $425 a set.

This is assuming you want to run tubless. If not, then find some take-offs on Ebay. I raced a couple times on some Giant PR-2 wheels and, other than being a bit heavy due to needing a tire liner due to goatheads, I had no problem with them.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Getting a custom build is probably the best way to go if you want a ss specific wheel. I personally have just used my regular CX wheels and spacer kit to run it on my sscx bike; it allows me to share race wheels with my geared and ss bikes. Also, geared wheels are a lot easier to find especially while on a budget (ebay).

I think I built up a felt breed frameset for around $800 using ebay and converting a 10-spd hub to ss with spacers. I think the bike weighs in at 19lbs but I went heavy on the drivetrain components because I wanted the ss to never die as I didn't want another cx bike to maintain for races; I just wanted to to work all the time since it was my pit bike. Steel cogs and chainrings with a BMX chain are some spots where there's extra weight but I shouldn't have to worry about them breaking or wearing out quickly.

My sscx bike is also by winter training bike so I knew full well that it was going to see a lot of nasty miles from the salty roads in the winter so cheaper but harder wearing components was pretty high on my list for the build.


----------



## steelguitars (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not that 500 is outrageous in the wheel game but I'm looking for a wheelset that is <250 if it is at all possible. I'd like to put more money into the frame and drive. I didn't even think about converting a 10 speed hub with spacers. That seems like it might be the best way to save some cash.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Entry level CX bike and then a conversion kit as suggested by bikerector would probably be the least expensive way to go


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Might want to double check the rear spacing. I don't think the Nature Boy has a 130 rear. Pretty sure it is a track standard 120 rear.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

steelguitars said:


> It's not that 500 is outrageous in the wheel game but I'm looking for a wheelset that is <250 if it is at all possible. I'd like to put more money into the frame and drive. I didn't even think about converting a 10 speed hub with spacers. That seems like it might be the best way to save some cash.


I've never used them, but Fulcrum Racing 7 CX wheelsets can be found for under $250. You can probably go cheaper if you search ebay for branded OEM wheelsets.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

A new Felt Breed is $1200 so no real need for a special build. As others have said, it's also easy to convert a geared cx bike to ss.


----------



## Druski (Mar 18, 2014)

krisdrum said:


> Might want to double check the rear spacing. I don't think the Nature Boy has a 130 rear. Pretty sure it is a track standard 120 rear.


Rear spacing is in fact 130 mm on the Nature Boy.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Does it need to be all new? It won't be new as soon as you have it on the bike for a few days.

I see single speed/fixed gear wheels on Craigslist periodically.
handbuilt fixed gear wheelset

Or you could hunt down a front, then custom build a rear to your specs to match.

Over the years I've built or rebuilt between a half dozen and a dozen wheels. It isn't too difficult, it just takes some patience. A couple of days ago I built the first wheel (rear) with all new parts that I've done in a long time. 

Lets see:
Hub: $52
Rim: (Velocity Aerohead OC) $66
Spokes: About $12
NippleWashers: $3
Nipples: $3
--------------------
About $136 for one wheel (plus a few "extra" parts).

The Front is still to come.

Sometimes it is cheaper to buy a "Generic", but then one doesn't necessarily get the specs one desires.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

A word of caution for the felt breed, it uses a 135mm rear spacing, which is great since most ss specific hubs are for ss mtb or the 120mm standard for fixie/road ss. 130mm is a bit harder to find good ss specific hubs though converting is really easy. For me, I use disc brakes on my geared bike so the 135mm rear spacing was perfect to be able to share wheels and most tubular rims are still for rim brakes so no loss there either.

I've used the fulcrum race 7 wheel (the regular one) and it's a pretty decent wheel. It was a little flexy when I tried to use it for light loads for commuting so I got rid of it eventually for something heavier but that was long after I replaced it with tubular race wheels. I would imagine mavic aksium would be in the same genre of cheap but functional wheels. They do use proprietary spokes and things I think which may or may not be a problem, I never broke a spoke on the fulcrum wheels even with the low spoke count, weighing 235 lbs at the time and racing CX on them.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I bought some Shimano hubs. Not single speed. But, the spacers were great. 

Hubs were set to 135mm, with 3 left side spacers, each about 5mm each.

Take out once spacer, and whack off the end of the axle, and one gets 130mm.
Take out two spacers, and whack off the end of the axle, and one gets about 125 or 126mm.
Take out three spacers, and whack off the end of the axle, and one gets about 120mm.

Pretty easy to deal with. Of course, now that I cut mine down to 126mm, if I choose to rebuild it back to 130 mm, I'll have to source a new axle. This issue with road bikes is the more gears, and narrower dropout spacing, and dishing has to be pretty severe (so I decided to try an Off Center rim).


----------



## steelguitars (Jul 21, 2013)

thanks for the information. There's some killer advice in here.... I'll update this in a couple of months with the final build.

I like the felt "breed" and the raleigh "rxs" for the money, but I'm pretty set on steel because this is going to double as my commuter most of the time and I've noticed a huge difference in the ride quality on rough roads.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

steelguitars said:


> thanks for the information. There's some killer advice in here.... I'll update this in a couple of months with the final build.
> 
> I like the felt "breed" and the raleigh "rxs" for the money, but I'm pretty set on steel because this is going to double as my commuter most of the time and I've noticed a huge difference in the ride quality on rough roads.


If you can get a masi speciale sscx bike, they're pretty sweet and look awesome. A friend of mine has one and really likes it. 

I thought raleigh had a sscx bike was steel?


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow. Thanks for mentioning the RXS. I didn't know Raleigh had a SSCX this year. Gonna stop by the shop on the way home tonight to check availability and pricing.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

I love my NB Zona, and it seems they are coming up on eBay more often these days for around $350-400.
I'm all about using whatever road wheels you have, and using a decent cog with spacers. Find a BB30 crankset on eBay, use some Tektro mini-Vs, and you should be set for not too much cash!

Los


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Mavic Aksiums are a great wheelset for the money. Sure they are a bit heavy, but they are durable and not crazy heavy.

Also look for shimano ultegra or DA wheelsets from the 7850, 6700, 9000 era (all 10 speed). People are dumping them super cheap when wanting to go to 11 speed. Even some NOS is out there for really affordable prices.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Druski said:


> Rear spacing is in fact 130 mm on the Nature Boy.


My bad thanks. 

OP - if steel and budget is what you want, why not go for a Motobecane or Nashbar SSCX? The Moto has rack and fender mounts for the commute, not sure on Nashbar. That would leave plenty left over for a few different rear cogs for different courses and lots of beer.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Checked last night and stock is low on the RXS. Raleigh had two size 60s and one 62 in stock and wouldn't hold one since they're going so quick. I ordered one.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

built a on one pompino v4 frame up for about $500.00 with cxp wheels and the rest of the stuff i bought used or had already. Fun as hell


----------

